# uso di que



## santpola

Bonsoir! Après s'etre (pardon: non so come mettere l'accento circonflesso!) séchés et QUE Virginie leur a offert un café, les trois amis se mettent au travail. La frase é corretta? Mi potete indicare quando va usato QUE? Grazie come sempre!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Santpola,

Per gli accenti, passi in modalità avanzata e troverai i caratteri accentati sopra a destra; basta fare clic su quello richiesto.


La tua frase è esatta: ci vuole assolutamente il "que" ogni volta che il verbo retto da la congiunzione è coniugato, ma puoi anche ripetere "après". Dunque: 

Après s'être séchés et que Virginie leur a offert un café, les trois amis se mettent au travail.
Après s'être séchés et après que Virginie leur a offert un café, les trois amis se mettent au travail. (EDIT: meno scorrevole)
Con il verbo all'infinito, ci vuole solo "après" come lo scrivi tu.

Spero di essermi spiegato bene...

Un'osservazione: secondo l'autorevole grammatica Grevisse-Goosse, si diffonde sempre più (dagli anni 70-80) l'uso del congiuntivo nella subordinata retta da "après que", e in effetti, io lo uso quasi sempre da almeno quell'epoca. Abbiamo allora "Après s'être séchés et (après) que Virginie leur ait offert un café, les trois amis se mettent au travail".
Ma è sempre giusto l'indicativo.


----------



## santpola

Tutto chiaro ora!!! Grazie mille


----------



## Corsicum

Matou, 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, musicalement j’ai une préférence pour : _Après s'être séchés et que Virginie leur *ait* offert un café _
La liaison avec le _"t"_ me manque : _"t'offert",_ c’est correct grammaticalement ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ben oui, c'est correct, dans la mesure où de plus en plus de personnes (dont nous ) et un nombre important de bons auteurs utilisent le subjonctif . Même si ce n'est pas correct pour certains puristes, la langue appartient à tout le monde et elle évolue ainsi . C'est d'ailleurs le point de vue de la plupart des grammairiens (sérieux) d'aujourd'hui .
À moi aussi, la liaison me manquerait, bien qu'en Belgique, on ait pas mal d'incultes, comme partout, mais qui ici disent *et prononcent* _"__Après s'être séchés et que Virginie leur  *aie (ay-ie) * offert un café"._


----------

